

The Panacea for Putting Things Off - johns
http://thinksimplenow.com/productivity/the-panacea-for-putting-things-off/

======
michael_dorfman
Stay Tuned.

Coming soon from the same author: The panacea for quitting smoking _(Don't
Smoke!)_ and the panacea for depression _(Cheer Up!)_.

